# CPT for color flow mapping for 76830



## sdechy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you bill seperately for the color flow doppler for a 76830?  If so what is the cpt code?  If I am reading it correctly it looks as though it is part of the 76830 and not seperately billable.  Help!! Thanks for any info I can get.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 21, 2011)

color doppler when performed for anatomic structure identification in conjunction with a real-time ultrasound is not reported separately.


----------



## sdechy1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## preserene (Feb 28, 2011)

However if a vascular study is intended to establish the vascular flow of the ovary,or torsion of the ovary or infarction, or to define the borders of the ovary or ovarian  or uterine tumor, in such scenario, I  feel it is appropriate to report the 768xx (pelvis real time) AND 93976  with modifier -59 for limited vascular study of the organs.
Am I right ?
Another point is if the approach of the probing( of the transducer) different for both, say real time transvaginal and the color-doppler by abdominal approach, two have to be reported separately. Is in it?


----------

